# please help me!! she is scared of me !!



## ARMYSERVICEDOG (Dec 11, 2011)

*i have Rainey my service dog. we go for training several times a week . the trainer sent her home with me to hopefully gain our confidence together . she is a rescue. and was beaten severly probally by a male. she loves women lots more. SHE LOVES ATTENTION FROM ME AND ALL I HAVE TO DO IS COUGH AND SHE COMES TO CHECK ON ME . SHE HAS WOKE ME UP AND PREPARED ME FOR UPCOMING MIGRAINE HEADACHES . SHE IS A GREAT COMPANION TO ME AND IS THERE FOR ME WHEN I HAVE A PTSD SPELL . BUT WHEN I GO TO PUT ON HER LEASH OR WALK BY HER SHE ROLLS OVER AND COWERS BAD!!!!!!!!!! WHEN WE WALK IN A STORE SHE IS REAL UNSURE WHICH SHE HAS ONLY BEEN AT THIS A MONTH AND A HALF AND I KNOW WILL ONLY TAKE TIME BUT WHAT ELSE CAN I DO TO ASSURE HER THAT I AM HERE FOR HER THE SAME AS SHE IS HERE FOR ME ?? :doh:*

*ALL I HAVE IS HER AND ALL SHE HAS IS ME ?? HOW DO I SEND THIS MESSAGE ?? IM A DISABLED VET WITH TRAUMATIC BRAIN INJURY , SEIZURES , PTSD AND FLASHBACKS FROM GETTING HIT WITH AN I.E.D. ( PIPE BOMB) DURING THE IRAQ WAR. SHE IS MY BUDDY . ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED YALL . THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME IN READING THIS . *

*BRENT , *
*SSG. US ARMY (RET):wave:*


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Brent--First, thank you so much for your service. 

Time, time and more time, as well as alot of patience, are your friends. Let Rainey come to you on her terms. Continue with her training as that will strengthen the bond that you share. I promise you, the joy that you will receive over the coming months as you see the small, subtle changes occuring will be unmeasurable.

We adopted our first foster golden because we knew taking him to adoption days was going to be way too traumatic for him and our hope was that one day he would be comfortable enough around us to "just be a dog". Fast forward 3-1/2 years later and he is definitely a different, loving dog and even now we still see subtle changes for the better. We took a lot of baby steps, a few that went backward, and it was at least a year before he actually started accepting anyone other than my husband or me. He, too, seems to prefer women to men but is now quicker to accept one visiting us. It sounds like you are definitely on the right track with Rainey, just keep giving her your love. 

(BTW--love her name!)


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

You need to find out what her favorite things are. Does she really like treats or is there a certain toy she loves? Then you can start giving her the toy or treats when you have to do something she doesn't like. You could give her a favorite toy or treat when you go to put on her leash. Then she will start to think it's not so bad. Her being unsure in stores might just take some time. You could try taking her into stores early in the morning when there are less people and let her get used to it that way. Also take some treats with you and have some strangers give her a treat. Just try to make everything you do with her as fun for her as possible. Good Luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Brent, first of all thank you for your service and sacrifice to our Country.

Almost five years ago I did a foster to adopt of a two year old Golden girl that had been a former puppy mill momma, she had been abused both physically and verbally by a male. To this day, my Roxy is afraid of most men, especially any that are loud spoken, she too does better with women. However, if you let her come up to men on her own, she will make friends. 

The first week Roxy was with us, she was completely TERRIFIED of us and everything. She wouldn't walk on her own, my husband had to carry her outside to use the bathroom. She was afraid of us, being in a house and everything in it. She was afraid to be touched, she would take off if you came up behind her, and she wouldn't make eye contact with us at all. 

We both spent a lot of time with her throughout the day going into the bathroom talking to her, petting her, just spending time with her. After the first week, she finally decided she would walk on her own and started going outside on her own. She started exploring the house and would come up to us to be petted. 

It took several months before she fully trusted us and realized she was safe and wouldn't be hurt by us or anyone else. It took a lot of time, love, and most of all patience. It was basically on her terms until she trusted us enough and it was hard at times. We'd make great progress for awhile, took several steps backwards, but didn't give up on her. 

Today she is very happy, healthy, and loving life. She still has some issues from being abused, but overall has come a very very long way and is very special to us. 

Give your Rainey time.......


----------



## ARMYSERVICEDOG (Dec 11, 2011)

*wow*

thank you that gives me a big confidence boost !! ill just keep on keeping on !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ARMYSERVICEDOG said:


> thank you that gives me a big confidence boost !! ill just keep on keeping on !


Once Rainey trusts and bonds with you, the bond will be so incredibly strong along with the love and devotion she will give you. She will always be there for you no matter what.


ETA: When I first got Roxy she was not food motivated at all, I found that she loved being praised, so I took it from there.

I read an article one time about dealing with fearful dogs, it said you have to let go of their past in order to give them or let them have a future or new beginning.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you for your service and thank you for rescuing Rainey. Is it possible for you to take her to some type of class - obedience, agility, etc? Sometimes training together can make the dog more confident and help to build that bond.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Rainey has PTSD just like you. Be consistent and loving with her.. she will trust you. Be patient and thank you and God bless you!


----------

